# -spectrum sunsets cable cards



## Robert D (Oct 25, 2020)

After August 28, 2022 all cable cards on Spectrum will be shut down. This means that all 4 of my TIVO will become door stops!
My plan is to set up OTA recorder from Tablo on a digital antenna for local station recording. Then to test apps that stream on the web and provide access to a variety of sources (such as YouTubeTV or Sling, etc) and use their cloud dvr for recordings. So it's Good Bye TIVO and your junkie boxes after 20 years or so. My AppleTV or Roku or Amazon will provide high quality service without breakdowns and expensive replacement.


----------



## DENNIS FORD (Jan 22, 2018)

Robert D said:


> After August 28, 2022 all cable cards on Spectrum will be shut down. This means that all 4 of my TIVO will become door stops!
> My plan is to set up OTA recorder from Tablo on a digital antenna for local station recording. Then to test apps that stream on the web and provide access to a variety of sources (such as YouTubeTV or Sling, etc) and use their cloud dvr for recordings. So it's Good Bye TIVO and your junkie boxes after 20 years or so. My AppleTV or Roku or Amazon will provide high quality service without breakdowns and expensive replacement.


Where are you getting this information? Nothing about it on spectrum website.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Robert D said:


> After August 28, 2022 all cable cards on Spectrum will be shut down.


Source for this date? Spectrum has been cagey about an exact date up to now. And the likelihood of all the network upgrades taking place simultaneously nationwide is close to zero.


----------



## Robert D (Oct 25, 2020)

DENNIS FORD said:


> Where are you getting this information? Nothing about it on spectrum website.


I have been receiving texts and emails from them on a daily basis. I am told that they want to get cable cards off their network because they communicate only one way and are a drag on the network.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I also suspect this is different in different areas of the country - where is the original poster from.
I dealt with Spectrum with my Tivo stuff - working on an issue yesterday and no one mentioned anything about stopping support


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

https://www.nexttv.com/news/charter-cuts-off-cablecard-support


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

dishrich said:


> https://www.nexttv.com/news/charter-cuts-off-cablecard-support


Yeah, that info has been out there for a while now. I've just never seen an actual date in the press. Would be nice to see the verbiage from the emails and know which market @Robert D is talking about.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I believe that ALL the Spectrum/Charter DVR's still use cable cards in my area. Same card we use in our TiVo's. I've heard nothing about ending support of cable cards, so my guess is that its limited to certain areas. 

Spectrum/Charter DVR's in my area are still from the 90's. 2 tuner, 500gb hard drive. All that cutting edge technology for only $34.00 a month.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

tommiet said:


> Spectrum/Charter DVR's in my area are still from the 90's. 2 tuner, 500gb hard drive. All that cutting edge technology for only $34.00 a month.


LOL. Sounds like your market needs to be one of the first ones where Spectrum shuts down QAM and gives all their customers that forthcoming Flex 4K HDR streaming box so they can use the Spectrum TV app with cloud DVR.









Comcast, Charter Form Joint Venture to Launch Nationwide Streaming Platform


Comcast and Charter Communications, the two biggest cable operators in the U.S., are joining forces in the streaming wars. The two companies announced a 50-50 joint venture to develop and launch a …




variety.com





Although I imagine a ton of better-informed Spectrum customers in your area have already jumped ship from Spectrum TV to YouTube TV, Hulu with Live TV, DirecTV Stream, Fubo TV, Sling, or Philo in order to stream their must-have cable channels at a lower price with better features.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Robert D said:


> I have been receiving texts and emails from them on a daily basis. I am told that they want to get cable cards off their network because they communicate only one way and are a drag on the network.


Please post your location and verbiage from these daily texts and emails.

I personally wouldn’t believe any representative who used language like it’s a “drag on the network”.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

So far, -zero- communication on CableCards from Spectrum in SE Wisconsin. Seems to be business as usual here.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> So far, -zero- communication on CableCards from Spectrum in SE Wisconsin. Seems to be business as usual here.


Concur from NEO (Northeast Ohio) division. Not a peep.


----------



## CopRock (Jul 13, 2014)

All of this CC drama is dependent on where you live (spectrum/twc absorbed many smaller cable co.s and they all have different operating systems), here in NYC nothing about them being removed but wouldn’t be surprised if getting a new one and cable card support gets harder to do … FioS seems to have them and some have switched over just for that


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I call BS

this article directly contradicts that










Is Spectrum killing TiVo support? Answer: It’s complicated


TiVo users received a message from Spectrum suggesting that CableCARD support is going away, but the cable company is light on specifics.




www.techhive.com







"A representative for Charter, which operates the Spectrum brand, told TechHive that any potential changes to CableCARD support are still months away, and the company is working on a solution that *would leave support intact*."


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Loadstar??!! Did you used to post on the milwaukee HDTV forum?

I had an issue with Spectrum in December. They couldn't get my cable cards and TA hooked up. So i just gave up.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

brewcrewfan said:


> Loadstar??!! Did you used to post on the milwaukee HDTV forum?


Yup. Haven’t thought about that site in a long time, though. (Weirdest memory of the site was when someone recognized me from that forum as I was coming out of an event at the Milwaukee Theatre.)


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Lol. Amazing. I am "Tivoman44" from that.

I posted back in December as mentioned above that no one from spectrum could get the cable cards working. 3 calls to the cable card support line, 1 tech visit. I just gave up.


----------



## derekm2t69 (6 mo ago)

I had a Spectrum technician out two weeks ago to pair a CableCard in my new Tivo Edge, and he told me that Spectrum is ending support for CableCards by the end of this year. He said that Spectrum has a new online DVR service that allows you to record pretty much any and everything you want (he said like 1000 channels at a time), so that will likely be my plan going forward. It sucks because I have 3 Tivo units and really like them, as does my wife.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> Although I imagine a ton of better-informed Spectrum customers in your area have already jumped ship from Spectrum TV to YouTube TV, Hulu with Live TV, DirecTV Stream, Fubo TV, Sling, or Philo in order to stream their must-have cable channels at a lower price with better features.


I'll probably jump to YouTube when my TiVo dies. But for now, I get all the basic channels (175) with HBO, ShowTime and Stars for $94.00 (plus tax.) Yup... it is a teaser rate for another 22 months. I just call them and re-negotiate the cost each time. No biggie. But many cable-cutters are probably paying about the same (or more) than I am for the same service. Plus I believe that many of the YouTube channels are 780p. Spectrum also has some 4k that I can watch (via TV app) for no additional charge. So IMO.... YouTube is about the same as cost as cable (minus hardware.) Remember when YouTube first came out? About $45.00 a month. And now? $65.00. Just like cable.....

Spectrum also has a streaming package with a really bad dvr and only 50 hours of space. But the price was only $39.00 a month if you have their internet service. Not for me.....

Where the saving come in with YouTube over Cable is the hardware cost of cable boxes. If anyone is renting a cable box now, moving to a streaming package would save them money. Taking the hardware out of the equation I believve the prices are more compatible. Again... when my TiVo dies.. I'll move to a steaming service. 

Some cables companies are moving to online DVR's and if they do it right, might be an issue for others. Time will tell.

Results may vary.. Negotiations skills required.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

tommiet said:


> YouTube is about the same as cost as cable (minus hardware.) Remember when YouTube first came out? About $45.00 a month. And now? $65.00. Just like cable.....


I think it was actually $34.99 at one time. sam.graves.121: " I’ve been on YTTV since the beginning and was a $34.99 subscriber, then $39.99, then $49.99, now $65.99? " AND, YTTV has removed most if not all RSNs.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

LoadStar said:


> So far, -zero- communication on CableCards from Spectrum in SE Wisconsin. Seems to be business as usual here.


(As expected) location specific. A few people have posted getting offers of "up to $900 in credits" to choose an alternative, as in their location CableCARD support is going to end real soon now (August is the stated target date, although if I had to guess that even in their location it is the beginning of the end, rather than an absolute date).

Until your area is targeted for the work (and it will take years to complete, and Charter has not shared any location schedules) it will be business as usual (which is not saying much in some locations).


----------



## Puddleduck (Jul 19, 2018)

I’m in SC and when I bought a new TIVO, last year, I did not have any problem getting a cable card…however, finding someone in the company to activate it was a joy (phone transfer hell). NOW, months later, I am still trying to track down the tuner needed to use on the original TiVo as it’s not quite a brick yet. Went to their “store” and was told that they are few and far between so they don’t keep in stock and you have to order thru a technician. Had a tech out for a different issue and asked them to order one and they said they couldn’t and told me to call. I called and spoke to someone who said that getting tuners was next to impossible and that they need to “get permission” to release any but he’d see what he could do. He did his thing and said that it let him order one and it should show up. I got a box a few days later and it was a new modem/router which I did not need. I got my new invoice and it lists two tuners. I started a chat session online and they gave me another number to call which I haven’t worked up the energy to try yet.
The immoral to my story…I’m leaning towards believing that the support for cable cards with Spectrum is on its way out based on the above and the tone in the voices of these employees. When they say that “its like you have to get special permission to issue one”, that worries me. I am close to “cutting the cable” which will make this all moot…and my TiVos almost useless since now Hulu is going bye bye from our devices…
I do have one other choice for cable in my area (which is rare) and I may explore if they even know what a cable card is but streaming may take less energy. Blah blah blah. That’s my sad story.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

tommiet said:


> I'll probably jump to YouTube when my TiVo dies. But for now, I get all the basic channels (175) with HBO, ShowTime and Stars for $94.00 (plus tax.)


Does that $94/mo include the broadcast TV fee (which is about $23/mo) and the RSN fee (which may be somewhere around $10-15/mo)? If so, then that's a very good price for what you're getting. But if the $94 price doesn't include those fees, then it's not that great a deal.


----------



## Johnny Stigler (Jun 10, 2020)

derekm2t69 said:


> I had a Spectrum technician out two weeks ago to pair a CableCard in my new Tivo Edge, and he told me that Spectrum is ending support for CableCards by the end of this year. He said that Spectrum has a new online DVR service that allows you to record pretty much any and everything you want (he said like 1000 channels at a time), so that will likely be my plan going forward. It sucks because I have 3 Tivo units and really like them, as does my wife.


When I got a new Edge the Spectrum guys just didn't understand. I sent them packing and the next day I had it all playing. The best support is from TiVo. They understand the Tuning Adapter and have a good number to Spectrum support that does understand. It was a pain but has worked for a couple of years. Some breakup but I traced that to high level into the TA. A
6db attenuator solved this.
Johnny S.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

derekm2t69 said:


> I had a Spectrum technician out two weeks ago to pair a CableCard in my new Tivo Edge, and he told me that Spectrum is ending support for CableCards by the end of this year. He said that Spectrum has a new online DVR service that allows you to record pretty much any and everything you want (he said like 1000 channels at a time), so that will likely be my plan going forward. It sucks because I have 3 Tivo units and really like them, as does my wife.


I’ve tried Spectrum’s streaming service. Doesn’t hold a candle to YouTube TV. I highly recommend you tell Spectrum to take a hike when the time comes.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> Does that $94/mo include the broadcast TV fee (which is about $23/mo) and the RSN fee (which may be somewhere around $10-15/mo)? If so, then that's a very good price for what you're getting. But if the $94 price doesn't include those fees, then it's not that great a deal.


Yup.. that is the total price. They tried to raise it about $15.00 a couple of months ago and I called to dump it. But after being with them for 21 years (internet sevice) they gave me $35.00 a month off and extended my discounted 500 Mbps internet service for 2 more years. I'm only paying the basic internet cost today, but getting the 500 Mbps service. Don't need it, but its free.

Another issue is dropping cable TV and only having internet service... In my area, the cheapest price would be $69.00 a month. Right now, I get a $20.00 internet discount for having TV and internet. Most folks need to add the additional cost of internet service to the streaming package too to get a valid price. Most (if not all) cable compaies will charge you more unless you bundle the services. 

Not trying to trash steaming... I'll be there too. The HDMI port of my TiVo died about a year ago and I'll be happy if it last another year. Have to use a mini for watching TV. Still better than any Spectrum DVR. 

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

tommiet said:


> Yup.. that is the total price. They tried to raise it about $15.00 a couple of months ago and I called to dump it. But after being with them for 21 years (internet sevice) they gave me $35.00 a month off and extended my discounted 500 Mbps internet service for 2 more years. I'm only paying the basic internet cost today, but getting the 500 Mbps service. Don't need it, but its free.
> 
> Another issue is dropping cable TV and only having internet service... In my area, the cheapest price would be $69.00 a month. Right now, I get a $20.00 internet discount for having TV and internet. Most folks need to add the additional cost of internet service to the streaming package too to get a valid price. Most (if not all) cable compaies will charge you more unless you bundle the services.
> 
> ...


So, if I am reading your account correctly, your monthly bill for HSI + CATV +HBO/SHO/Starz including all discounts comes to $143 ($94 + $49) plus tax?

If so, that's still a pretty good deal and roughly comparable to what you could get from Xfinity for a similar arrangement in some areas providing you also had Xfinity Mobile cell phone service.


----------



## Ilk (Jun 11, 2018)

I feel your pain, and I also have some really bad news for you, which I learned the hard way.
To cut to the chase- look up QAM and IPTV.
QAM is the analog signal you need a cable card to decode and display high-res programming on your TV through your TiVO. 
IPTV is Internet streamed TV.
Now the really bad news. Guess why you can't get a card anymore. Providers are switching to IPTV.
And, what model TiVo NVR is capable of using the whole IPTV universe of channels? None.
So, all those premium channels above ~1000, maybe 1100 in some areas that you have been watching on TiVO are transmitted on QAM, for which you need a card. Everything else, esp. newer channels, foreign channels, et cet, IPTV, which even your TiVo Edge, let alone old Premier Elite series, will never be able to show.
Local NVR recording onto that hardware of yesteryear, the disk drive? But you already know the answer to that, right?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Ilk said:


> I feel your pain, and I also have some really bad news for you, which I learned the hard way.
> To cut to the chase- look up QAM and IPTV.
> QAM is the analog signal you need a cable card to decode and display high-res programming on your TV through your TiVO.
> IPTV is Internet streamed TV.
> ...


True in many cases, but Spectrum is NOT switching to IPTV. QAM on Spectrum is still alive and well and will continue to be for the foreseeable future. What's breaking cable card compatibility on Spectrum is an internet related upgrade that will now walk on frequencies that cable card uses, not anything IPTV related. At the end of the day, the technical reason doesn't matter, cable card still won't work on Spectrum when they flip the switch in each market on some undetermined future date.


----------



## derekm2t69 (6 mo ago)

Johnny Stigler said:


> When I got a new Edge the Spectrum guys just didn't understand. I sent them packing and the next day I had it all playing. The best support is from TiVo. They understand the Tuning Adapter and have a good number to Spectrum support that does understand. It was a pain but has worked for a couple of years. Some breakup but I traced that to high level into the TA. A
> 6db attenuator solved this.
> Johnny S.


I've had the same technician out the last three times to pair my TiVo devices to CableCards. He knows what he's doing and has a direct line to the proper group at Spectrum support. The first time, he brought two other technicians, one who checked all the wiring from the street to my house (and ended up replacing some outside) and one who checked everything inside and put a 6db attenuator in my system, along with a new splitter. I will give Spectrum credit - the techs have no issues doing what it takes to get things working, and I never get billed for any of their support or site visits.

I did switch from Spectrum Internet to ZIply fiber about a year ago. Ziply offers 1Gb up/down for $60/month. I get 970Mbps up and 980Mbps down on a good day, and the latency is very low, around 5-6 ms. I've been happy with it so far.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

mdavej said:


> True in many cases, but Spectrum is NOT switching to IPTV. QAM on Spectrum is still alive and well and will continue to be for the foreseeable future.


True today (and given the rate of change it will be true tomorrow and the next many many days), but the Charter CEO has stated publicly that IPTV is the long term future for their Spectrum TV service, and Charter has recently partnered with Comcast to update/customize (as needed) and make available what Comcast has branded as the XiOne IPTV (only) box for future deployments (which along with cloud DVR, which both are moving to, will mean the one box will be able to serve most customers). It should be noted that the existing Charter Worldboxes are also IPTV capable, so there may be an easier transition for some.



> At the end of the day, the technical reason doesn't matter


As any transition to IPTV can (to a large extent) be done in parallel with any HSI high-split work, there could easily end up being some overlapping confusion as to what is happening where and when, but with Charter keeping their long term schedules behind closed doors it is hard to know anything to any detail.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

CommunityMember said:


> True today (and given the rate of change it will be true tomorrow and the next many many days), but the Charter CEO has stated publicly that IPTV is the long term future for their Spectrum TV service, and Charter has recently partnered with Comcast to update/customize (as needed) and make available what Comcast has branded as the XiOne IPTV (only) box for future deployments (which along with cloud DVR, which both are moving to, will mean the one box will be able to serve most customers). It should be noted that the existing Charter Worldboxes are also IPTV capable, so there may be an easier transition for some.
> 
> 
> 
> As any transition to IPTV can (to a large extent) be done in parallel with any HSI high-split work, there could easily end up being some overlapping confusion as to what is happening where and when, but with Charter keeping their long term schedules behind closed doors it is hard to know anything to any detail.


Yeah, I’ve read the interviews where he talks about IPTV. But he’s the boy who cried wolf. Virtually nothing he predicts ever actually happens in a reasonable timeframe. I think Spectrum is too inept and tight fisted to roll out IPTV anytime soon. It’s still many years away. Cable card and TiVo will be distant memories by then. If they had any sense at all, they’d skip IPTV entirely.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

I've been gone from this forum after turning in my cablecards to Spectrum about a year ago in Central Florida. In the mean time, I had a small streaming only package from them. But last week, I called them to turn off that small package. The rep was asking if there was anything that would keep me using their cable, and I jokingly said "I'd love to have my cablecards and tuning adapters back" expecting to hear "we don't do those anymore". But she said "let me check on that, I think we can do it." A few minutes later after talking to a supervisor, she came back and said they can do it with one minor stipulation. I was told they can still provide the cablecards, but not the TAs. But she said if I bought my own TAs, it could be done! So I bought 3 Cisco STA1520's on ebay and have an appointment for tomorrow where they are bringing 3 cablecards and activating them. They also said they would provision my TAs the same way they do my self-owned cable modem. So I just finished hooking up all the tuning adapters, my TiVo Bolt, and two HDHomeRun Primes just like I used to have. It's all sitting ready for the cards to arrive and get paired. They even gave me a promotional rate on my service for 2 years that was pretty good! All 3 tuning adapters I got from eBay seem to be working. If you are curious, I got one for $45, one for $10, and the 3rd for $3.99. One didn't have a power cord, but that was easy enough to fix ordering a 12v 2.5a 2.1mm adapter on Amazon. 

So, based on all these posted reports and my past personal experiences, I'm a little skeptical, but on the other hand, I do have an install appointment for tomorrow with 3 cards coming!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I wonder where those TA’s came from? AFAIK they have always been cable co property with a hefty fee for unreturned equipment, well over $100.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

dlfl said:


> I wonder where those TA’s came from? AFAIK they have always been cable co property with a hefty fee for unreturned equipment, well over $100.


And since I haven't had any direct experience with TA's (since Comcast never used them) don't they have to be "staged or configured" for a specific system/provider, just like CC's do? Don't they have some sort of (MAC) ID or something similar that has to be entered into the cable system's authorization system?
Either way, I just can't see this coming thru to fruition...


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

dishrich said:


> And since I haven't had any direct experience with TA's (since Comcast never used them) don't they have to be "staged or configured" for a specific system/provider, just like CC's do?


As I recall, with Cisco DNCS and most operators systems, TA's need to be in the inventory in order to be associated with a subscribers CableCARD. While it is (theoretically) possible to get an alternatively sourced TA into the inventory in order to be linked to a subscribers CableCARD, it may require a supervisors supervisor override to do so. I would not be at all surprised if things do not go well (and if it is possible to get those alternatively sourced into the Charter inventory, I would expect Charter would now consider it their property).


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

dlfl said:


> I wonder where those TA’s came from? AFAIK they have always been cable co property with a hefty fee for unreturned equipment, well over $100.


I know the seller of one of them said it came from a building being demolished and that's why it didn't have a power cord....


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

CommunityMember said:


> As I recall, with Cisco DNCS and most operators systems, TA's need to be in the inventory in order to be associated with a subscribers CableCARD. While it is (theoretically) possible to get an alternatively sourced TA into the inventory in order to be linked to a subscribers CableCARD, it may require a supervisors supervisor override to do so. I would not be at all surprised if things do not go well (and if it is possible to get those alternatively sourced into the Charter inventory, I would expect Charter would now consider it their property).


Thanks for the info. I got a supervisor for the county and he stated that customer service was incorrect and they do supply Tuning Adapters still. So the 3 I have may just get swapped for other ones. If Spectrum adds them to their inventory, then that would be a bonus for me if it fails because they would replace it.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> So, if I am reading your account correctly, your monthly bill for HSI + CATV +HBO/SHO/Starz including all discounts comes to $143 ($94 + $49) plus tax?
> 
> If so, that's still a pretty good deal and roughly comparable to what you could get from Xfinity for a similar arrangement in some areas providing you also had Xfinity Mobile cell phone service.


Well.............. Looks like after 20 or so years, my TiVo time has come to an end. My Roamio seems to have died as it cannot see any cable cards. Spectrum tried 2 cards and my TiVo could not see them. Spectrum offered 2 free DVR's (old 2 tuner) for a year. For now, I said ok, and they are on the way. Wanted to come back and charge my $45.00 to install them.

So last night.... Installed a 2 week freebee of YouTube TV, a 6 month freebee of Hulu bundle (Disney and ESPN+) and a 2 month freebee of AppleTV. Also, have the Spectrum app already installed. YouTube Tv has the best channel selection, but the guide suxs at best. I understand that a new guide is being deployed. You would think they would give that to new users. I would like to test Spectrums streaming service and dvr, but they won't let me do that as long as I have cable service. 

Did do an ebay search for a TiVo... Prices a little high @ the moment. 

Enjoyed it... But time to move on.....


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

tommiet said:


> Installed a 2 week freebee of YouTube TV, a 6 month freebee of Hulu bundle (Disney and ESPN+) and a 2 month freebee of AppleTV.


Was that six months free Hulu bundle offer from your wireless provider? Can I assume that it is not for the ad-free tier?

BTW, last week after having let my Apple TV+ sub expire for a few days, I took advantage of stacking two offers (three months directly from Apple and four months from Target) to get seven months free. There was also a three months free deal from BestBuy, but it appears that Apple will not allow you to apply more than one offer at a time from a retail outfit. YMMV.

Comcast currently has some pretty interesting deals for HSI. I am paying $30 net for "gigabit-" (better than 900Mbps typical downstream). And you can get 300Mbps for $20 net depending on what's on offer in a given market.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

chiguy50 said:


> Was that six months free Hulu bundle offer from your wireless provider? Can I assume that it is not for the ad-free tier?
> 
> BTW, last week after having let my Apple TV+ sub expire for a few days, I took advantage of stacking two offers (three months directly from Apple and four months from Target) to get seven months free. There was also a three months free deal from BestBuy, but it appears that Apple will not allow you to apply more than one offer at a time from a retail outfit. YMMV.
> 
> Comcast currently has some pretty interesting deals for HSI. I am paying $30 net for "gigabit-" (better than 900Mbps typical downstream). And you can get 300Mbps for $20 net depending on what's on offer in a given market.


May I ask how you got the Target offer? We haven't had Apple TV plus for awhile and might like that. 

@tommiet YouTube TV isn't TiVo, but to me, it's been the next best thing.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

samsauce29 said:


> May I ask how you got the Target offer? We haven't had Apple TV plus for awhile and might like that.
> 
> @tommiet YouTube TV isn't TiVo, but to me, it's been the next best thing.


Got the free Apple TV buying a TV from Best Buy yesterday. BB also gave me 30 days free Fubo too and a free Amazon Alexa Dot. All for a $99 TV for my kitchen. 

Got the 6 months free Hulu package (with Disney and ESPN+) with the Dell computer I just purchased.

YouTube TV is probably about the best so far.. Just the POS guide..... That will be a no sale for the boss... Will probably cancel before they start charging me in 2 weeks.

Spectrum (old Charter) DVR's should be here tomorrow.... I'm so excited


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

samsauce29 said:


> May I ask how you got the Target offer? We haven't had Apple TV plus for awhile and might like that.


Here ya go: linky


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Had Spectrum come by and install a new cable card. Fixed my issue. As normal, the tech came without a card and called a supervisor who came by with 2. While the tech was working to get my TiVo working, the supervisor told me that IPTV was only about 4 miles away from me now and his guess was that my TiVo would trash in about a year or two @ best.

But for now, my TiVo is working again and ope I can get another year out of it. Was just thinking about picking up another used one... But think TiVo's days are done.

Maybe by then YouTube will have a decent guide and dvr.


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

As of this date my cable cards still work. I have Spectrum fiber service. The Tampa office has a really good person for dealing with TiVo issues. Sorry, I cannot remember the technician's name.
What Spectrum has done is to no longer provide the Spectrum app for smart TVs, firesticks, etc. So if you have the Spectrum app already, don't delete off your device. It's the only way I can get On Demand without casting from my iPhone or iPad.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

There’s interesting new info in the TiVo Facebook group from a Spectrum user who received 4 new tuning adapters to replace his existing.

They are manufactured by Vecima and are labeled “High-Split Converter” with model HSC-1-H.

Could this be new hardware to enable Spectrum to continue CC support while also enabling high split internet offerings?



https://m.facebook.com/groups/TiVoOwnersCommunity/permalink/8546438542063606/?mibextid=qC1gEa


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Very promising news. But its hard to wade through the massive amount of misinformation in that thread.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mdavej said:


> Very promising news. But its hard to wade through the massive amount of misinformation in that thread.


Really? It pretty clear.

OP asked “I’m being told I need <new device I’ve never heard of> is this true?”

We all told him “No, that’s BS. Spectrum is dumb.”

Then he came back and said “Turns out <new device> is real and fixed my issues, here are some photos.”


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

Is Spectrum killing TiVo support? Answer: It’s complicated


TiVo users received a message from Spectrum suggesting that CableCARD support is going away, but the cable company is light on specifics.




www.techhive.com





Not sure if the link will work. I ran across this article the other day that suggested such an approach might be possible.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

cwoody222 said:


> Really? It pretty clear.
> 
> OP asked “I’m being told I need <new device I’ve never heard of> is this true?”
> 
> ...


I guess we read different threads then. 

I saw the following:

"There's no such thing as as high/low split tuning adapter" (right after the op posted a picture of one)
"They must be switching to IPTV"
"Spectrum is no longer issuing M cards"
"Our Tivos are dinosaurs"


----------



## Lesley Sterling (Jul 3, 2020)

Robert D said:


> I have been receiving texts and emails from them on a daily basis. I am told that they want to get cable cards off their network because they communicate only one way and are a drag on the network.


Did they write that exactly? My letters hint at that but take more of a marketing tone. However, when I call tech support, they claim the letters sent to me have said it’s a temporary situation and contain temporary workarounds (not in mine).

The truth is Charter made a change with something and it caused their cable cards to not work. They SAID they ordered upgraded ones but can’t keep up with the high demand and low shipping. Supposedly all cards should be replaced by December.

Ive been lied to by Charter employees so many times I don’t know what to believe. They lie right to my face thinking I’ll never know, but I do and tell the supervisor. Last time they lied to the supervisor too and we found out when we compared notes!

Dont forget this is the cableco’s faults; not ours or our TiVo’s faults. Make sure you report not receiving channels and tell them you want a credit on your bill!


----------



## Lesley Sterling (Jul 3, 2020)

mdavej said:


> Yeah, that info has been out there for a while now. I've just never seen an actual date in the press. Would be nice to see the verbiage from the emails and know which market @Robert D is talking about.


I think it’s all over. I’m in St. Louis.


----------



## Lesley Sterling (Jul 3, 2020)

Robert D said:


> After August 28, 2022 all cable cards on Spectrum will be shut down. This means that all 4 of my TIVO will become door stops!
> My plan is to set up OTA recorder from Tablo on a digital antenna for local station recording. Then to test apps that stream on the web and provide access to a variety of sources (such as YouTubeTV or Sling, etc) and use their cloud dvr for recordings. So it's Good Bye TIVO and your junkie boxes after 20 years or so. My AppleTV or Roku or Amazon will provide high quality service without breakdowns and expensive replacement.


Here is a copy of the last Spectrum letter I received. 








I’m still waiting for my new high-split cable card!


----------



## SirKnowsALot (Jun 3, 2015)

I like how the letter is dated 11/11 and the offer is good through 11/11.


Lesley Sterling said:


> Here is a copy of the last Spectrum letter I received.
> ...


----------



## cyxodus (Feb 23, 2019)

I live in the Raleigh, NC area and Spectrum sunset our CC on Saturday (11-3). I didn’t know about this and was rather upset by it. I converted a spare Bolt over to OTA and connected my minis to it.

I’ve been thinking of cutting the cord for a while and this was the final straw. Spectrum has been price gouging for years and cutting my services. Everything I watch is either OTA or streaming. I live in an apartment and I need to get a better antenna to pick up all the channels.

The good news is I’ll be saving $120 a month. That’ll offset my rent hike of exactly $120 coming in March.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

cyxodus said:


> I live in the Raleigh, NC area and Spectrum sunset our CC on Saturday (11-3). I didn’t know about this and was rather upset by it. I converted a spare Bolt over to OTA and connected my minis to it.
> 
> I’ve been thinking of cutting the cord for a while and this was the final straw. Spectrum has been price gouging for years and cutting my services. Everything I watch is either OTA or streaming. I live in an apartment and I need to get a better antenna to pick up all the channels.
> 
> The good news is I’ll be saving $120 a month. That’ll offset my rent hike of exactly $120 coming in March.


Please give details about how without warning Spectrum ceased CC service to an entire major city.

Can you kindly supply proof that they ”sunset” cable cards entirely instead of you perhaps experiencing an unintended technical problem?


----------



## Lesley Sterling (Jul 3, 2020)

cyxodus said:


> I live in the Raleigh, NC area and Spectrum sunset our CC on Saturday (11-3). I didn’t know about this and was rather upset by it. I converted a spare Bolt over to OTA and connected my minis to it.
> 
> I’ve been thinking of cutting the cord for a while and this was the final straw. Spectrum has been price gouging for years and cutting my services. Everything I watch is either OTA or streaming. I live in an apartment and I need to get a better antenna to pick up all the channels.
> 
> The good news is I’ll be saving $120 a month. That’ll offset my rent hike of exactly $120 coming in March.


can you tell me how you converted your Bolt to an OTA? I have a Premiere and Roamio, both cable only, that I would LOVE to convert to at least cable AND OTA so I can eventually cut the cord.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Lesley Sterling said:


> can you tell me how you converted your Bolt to an OTA? I have a Premiere and Roamio, both cable only, that I would LOVE to convert to at least cable AND OTA so I can eventually cut the cord.


Assuming he had a Bolt that can do both and he just reran setup.


----------



## Lesley Sterling (Jul 3, 2020)

A couple of days ago I called Charter to check on my “high split” shipment. I was stunned to find out they didn’t even order anything! Not really; I expect crap like that from that company. Anyway, I was passed around from rep to rep about 5 times and 2½ hours on the phone until I reached a supervisor who knew what was going on and helped me.

It’s not the cable cards that are being replaced! Let me write that again… *the high-split solution does not involve replacing your cable cards!* I was shocked too! It’s the TUNING ADAPTER that’s being replaced.

The new tuning adapter is roughly 7.5x7.5x1.5 and has the same plug-ins. Nothing new; it setups the same exact way. Once activated, I can see all of my channels.

Now if you are still waiting for your upgrade, no one else knows the upgrade is a tuning adapter and not the cable card. Make some calls and cause a stir because even tech support didn’t know what was happening! In fact, the rep started off my lying to me and saying, “Oh we gave that package to the shipping office in November.” Oh no they didn’t! Then he call dispatch and they told him they were backordered.


----------

